# ipod adapter/cable



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm looking for an ipod cable that will connect to ipod docking connector with RCA outs to utilize line out and USB to charge the ipod. Is there something like this on the market? It would be very handy for integration into any stereo system.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-ram-electronics-i-extreme-docking-cable.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-electronics-iextreme-ipod-docking-cable.html

No USB cable though. I use mine all the time.


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the links mechman. I did see those cables before I started the thread. It's nice option when you are on the road (in the car or something) but I wanted something that will charge it at the same time. I just found what I was looking for though. It's a little adapter with 3.5mm and USB ports. Seems like a nice solution. The only caveat is that it won't work the clear ipod plastic case I currently have.


----------

